# 最高 & 最良



## kyn

What's the difference between 最高 and 最良 in the sense "best"?


----------



## kaori

I think 最高 is absolutely the best, while 最良 is relatively the best between limited things. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## xiaolijie

In the non-literal sense, 最高 may be more casually used.


----------



## Captain Haddock

Like Xiaolijie suggests, 最高 is quite common as a colloquial expression of delight, meaning terrific or "the greatest". More formally, it means "maximum". Its antonym, 最低, can mean something "sucks".

最良 only means "best" and is not used in such a colloquial fashion.


----------



## almostfreebird

Saikô became very popular for foreign actor and actress, maybe due to Tamori  and _Waratte Iitomo_

David Ortiz were roaring "Saikô" with Daisuke Matsuzaka after winning World Series.


----------



## Flaminius

A cursory glance at these examples makes me wonder if 最良 is not so much "best" as it is "most beneficial," "most convenient" or "most favourable."


----------



## samanthalee

I think both saikoo and sairyoo means "the best" and that's because "best" has more than 1 meaning.

Saikoo refers to "surpassing all others" (the best of them all), while sairyoo refers to "the most desirable, the closest to ideal" (the best solution; the best way of living)


----------



## Aoyama

> [It] makes me wonder if 最良 is not so much "best" as it is "most beneficial," "most convenient" or "most favourable."


Well then, what about 最善 ...


----------



## kyn

And how do you say "the best thing in the world"?


----------



## Aoyama

世界の最高なもの/品物/こと


----------



## Flaminius

kyn said:


> And how do you say "the best thing in the world"?


Context please.    If you are satisfied with something very general (but not necessarily applicable to all cases), "世界最高の ___" is a typical adjectival idiom for "the best ___ in the world."


----------



## kaori

The doctor gave me the best treatment for my disease.
Doctorは*最高*の治療をしてくれました。
The doctor gave me one of the best treatments for my disease.
Doctorは*最良*の治療をしてくれました。

I think I had the best choice.
私は*最高*の選択をしたと思います。
I think I had one of the best choices.
私は*最良*の選択をしたと思います。

Do those examples make sense?
I would use 最良 when I want to leave some possibility there may be a better solution. 
When I am quite happy personaly with the solution I say 最高.


----------



## Aoyama

さいｓｓｓｓｓっさうｄｄじゅじゅじゅ





> The doctor gave me the best treatment for my disease.
> Doctorは*最高*の治療をしてくれました。
> The doctor gave me one of the best treatments for my disease.
> Doctorは*最良*の治療をしてくれました。


I would use here *最適な*治療をしてくれました ...


----------



## kyn

In a book, there's this sentence: "...最良の日" (the best day of my life). Could I say "最高の日" here?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, 人生最高の日 is possible as well as 人生良高の日.


----------

